# Patent: Optical Formula for an EF 800mm f/5.6L IS II



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 11, 2018)

```
An updated EF 800mm f/5.6L IS is a lens I figured we would have seen already, but here we are still waiting for an update. For the moment, owning an EF 600mm f/4L IS II and a 1.4 teleconverter outperforms the EF 800mm f/5.6L IS in most of the important ways.</p>
<p>It looks like Canon is continuing to work on a follow-up to the longest lens in the current EF lineup.</p>
<p><strong>Japan Patent Application 2018-087965</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Focal distance 780.00</li>
<li>F number 5.80</li>
<li>A half field angle (degree) — 1.59</li>
<li>Image height 21.64 whole length of the lens 485.85</li>
<li>BF 128.77</li>
</ul>
<p>We’ve been told to expect new “big white lenses” some time in the next year, but we do not yet know which lenses in the lineup will see an update.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## fullstop (Jun 11, 2018)

yes, bring it on! Me and millions of other potential buyers have been waiting for this update to one of Canon's best-selling, non-niche lenses! ;D ;D ;D

Seriously: fine with me. Unless it only gets a new paint job. Then I will post critically.


----------



## docsmith (Jun 11, 2018)

A total length of 485.85 mm is actually longer than the current version which is listed at 461 mm, but measured at TDP as 472 mm. 


I am sure everyone will give up a bit of length for a much lighter and even sharper lens, but still, that is going in the wrong direction.


----------



## KirkD (Jun 11, 2018)

I am glad to see this (honestly), even if I will never have the kind of cash to acquire one. At the same time, I very much wish I could see an significantly improved 14mm L-series lens and IS added to the excellent 16-35mm f2.8L.


----------



## fullstop (Jun 11, 2018)

KirkD said:


> I am glad to see this (honestly), even if I will never have the kind of cash to acquire one. At the same time, I very much wish I could see an significantly improved 14mm L-series lens and IS added to the excellent 16-35mm f2.8L.



and to the 24-70/2.8! 

... but prob 24-70 is just a "niche product" and therefore way lower on Canon's priority list.  ;D


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 11, 2018)

docsmith said:


> A total length of 485.85 mm is actually longer than the current version which is listed at 461 mm, but measured at TDP as 472 mm.
> 
> 
> I am sure everyone will give up a bit of length for a much lighter and even sharper lens, but still, that is going in the wrong direction.



did you deduct the registration distance of the EF mount first?


----------



## lexptr (Jun 11, 2018)

Another lens, which just needs a new color to match other lenses… 200mm f2 will follow.

(Sorry for joking all around about lens recoloring. Just can't recover after 70-200 f2.8 announcement.)

Now seriously, the 800mm needs a good update. According to TDP's IQ comparisons, it doesn't perform really better than 500 or 600mm with X1.4 TC. If today I would want to get a telephoto longer than 600mm it would definitely be either 500 or 600mm with TC, giving 700 or 840mm reach respectively and, of course, the shorter focal length with wider aperture as an option.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 11, 2018)

Greedy Canon will probably ask $12k for the lens when it shouldn't cost more than $2,735.99. Greedy Canon.


----------



## Lurker (Jun 12, 2018)

If this is the diagram that goes with the rumor wouldn't it be the EF 800mm f/5.6 DO IS?


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 12, 2018)

lexptr said:


> Another lens, which just needs a new color to match other lenses… 200mm f2 will follow.
> 
> (Sorry for joking all around about lens recoloring. Just can't recover after 70-200 f2.8 announcement.)
> 
> Now seriously, the 800mm needs a good update. According to TDP's IQ comparisons, it doesn't perform really better than 500 or 600mm with X1.4 TC. If today I would want to get a telephoto longer than 600mm it would definitely be either 500 or 600mm with TC, giving 700 or 840mm reach respectively and, of course, the shorter focal length with wider aperture as an option.



Beautiful photos on your website. You are truly a master.


----------



## JoseB (Jun 14, 2018)

That 'DOE' does stand for Difractive Optical Element?


----------

